

Show HN: Our pivot that nudges you to try new offline things. No lame coupons - martinshen
http://www.UpOut.com/sf/insiders/a/invite-hn-2013

======
chamblin
This is an awesome idea! I signed up.

Random feedback. I think you should get to claim your first tickets on the
confirmation page (this is what I came here for :)

Since I'm only familiar with your product insofar as the Insider's Club, I was
a little confused when I went to [http://www.upout.com](http://www.upout.com)
and it was relegated to a corner link to click ("...oh yeah, it's upout
Insider's Club, not upout"). It's just a pivot, but maybe it should have a
first class site of its own?

There's all these great Premium Claim Events at the bottom of the claim page.
I don't know whether or not that's an awesome idea, but it would be great if I
knew when/if/how I was ever going to be eligible for that instead of just
telling me that I'm not.

The claim page says "You have 1 Claims" instead of "You have 1 Claim"

You could price this more aggressively I think, but $20 makes it an easy
choice for me to sign up.

~~~
martinshen
Still tweaking around with the Premium Claims concept. We don't know yet what
the ratio will be between normal:premium so right now we just give them out to
longstanding members. Should look though like every 4 months.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
callmeed
I like this and I've prototyped similar things. I think this could definitely
be a complement to (or wedge into) some types of event discovery. The movie
tickets is a good idea too.

My suggestion would be to have an annual plan and push that harder (like
$25/month but $199/year). I say that because this seems like a no-brainer
Christmas gift for people and $20 is too low.

~~~
martinshen
Great suggestion! We've thought about doing an annual/6month etc plan but
figured we'd get the product right first.

I do like hearing it be called a "no brainer"!

------
gkoberger
I've been using this for a bit. It's relatively cheap, and the tickets I've
gotten have been worth a lot more and were pretty fun -- and not stuff I would
have done myself.

------
martinshen
We launched 2 and a half years ago on HN and have been growing a lot in SF.
Insiders Club is a "pivot" in our business model. It's a subscription club
that gets you out trying new things. For $20/month, you pick from 12-40 unique
events like cooking classes, dance parties, tomato fights etc. You pick one
and we put you and your guest on the list. No lame coupons. This isn't a use
it or lose it membership either... if you don't pick anything, we
automatically mail you a pair of movie tickets.

Anyway, it's been in beta since the start of September 2013 with hundreds of
happy customers in SF. Signup with the code "hackernews" and get your first
month free.

Would love to get some feedback on the landing page and service itself!

------
jibberia
Oo, definitely joining! I did a similar startup in NY a few years ago. We
partnered with venues in Manhattan and Brooklyn and had teams of journalists
and photographers who would curate lists of events -- no more than 20 a night.
We folded around the time we introduced a monthly membership that would get
you perks at events.

It looks like you've followed through and done a much better job executing
this! I believed in the concept then and I'm on board now.

~~~
martinshen
Thanks man. We're planning to bring this to NYC in January. Email me. Would
love to hear about what you were trying to do.

------
wushupork
so it's a subscription to random tickets?

------
Kiro
Is this a global thing?

~~~
martinshen
Unfortunately not yet. We'll move this to more cities in January. Need to keep
the event quality high.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Get to Chicago. I'll signup for a year in advance.

------
moonka
San Fran only?

